# Why am I so crazy about him?



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't know if any other ladies here feel this way, but I do.

My husband drives me crazy sometimes. Can just be absolutely clueless.

But I always come back to him. I may be mad for a few hours or a few minutes, but it rarely lasts a whole day. 

It is like he is just so good to me, just so kind and loving and wise, that I just can't stay away. I am putty in his hands.

And sometimes I feel so pathetic about it!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

jld said:


> I don't know if any other ladies here feel this way, but I do.
> 
> My husband drives me crazy sometimes. Can just be absolutely clueless.
> 
> ...


Pathetic is in your eye.

What's in his eye? A reflection of what's in his heart.

Don't push your' luck...hedge your bets by giving him a daily loving advance on his marital paycheck.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Pathetic is in your eye.
> 
> What's in his eye? A reflection of what's in his heart.
> 
> Don't push your' luck...hedge your bets by giving him a daily loving advance on his marital paycheck.


I just feel powerless to resist him, Sun. I have no defenses with that man. His goodness just breaks them all down.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it is for the exact reasons you say....he is just so good of a man, and is so good to your and your kids (notwithstanding his errors and times he hasn't been attentive enough), his overall presence in your life has been such a positive thing for you (and him too, I am sure) that how could you not be so in love with him?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I think it is for the exact reasons you say....he is just so good of a man, and is so good to your and your kids (notwithstanding his errors and times he hasn't been attentive enough), his overall presence in your life has been such a positive thing for you (and him too, I am sure) that how could you not be so in love with him?


I think that is just it, Faithful.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Being genuinely good - has such a powerful impact on how your life partner ends up feeling about you. 




jld said:


> I think that is just it, Faithful.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

jld said:


> And sometimes I feel so pathetic about it!


If he is a decent and honorable man, and he feels the same about you, get down on your knees and thank God.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

sokillme said:


> If he is a decent and honorable man, and he feels the same about you, get down on your knees and thank God.


I think I'll just thank him.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
I do not know your whole story, if there is indeed one but is this a problem somehow?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

MEM2020 said:


> Being genuinely good - has such a powerful impact on how your life partner ends up feeling about you.


I totally agree, MEM.

I read some of the advice given here to men about how to treat their wives, and I just shake my head. I think it would be much wiser for them to humble themselves and improve their own characters. 

Their changed hearts, and subsequent changed behavior, could inspire great love and devotion in their wives.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

jld said:


> I don't know if any other ladies here feel this way, but I do.
> 
> My husband drives me crazy sometimes. Can just be absolutely clueless.
> 
> ...


Ok. how much did you spend.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

NoChoice said:


> OP,
> I do not know your whole story, if there is indeed one but is this a problem somehow?


 @turnera had a post recently about how you have to set boundaries with your husband and insist that he abide by them. Maybe I can find it.

Anyway, I read it and thought, "That would never work for me." And the reason is that I cave, every time, with my husband.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Ok. how much did you spend.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

jld said:


> @turnera had a post recently about how you have to set boundaries with your husband and insist that he abide by them. Maybe I can find it.
> 
> Anyway, I read it and thought, "That would never work for me." And the reason is that I cave, every time, with my husband.


Does your husband's boundary issues detrimentally affect your marriage? Boundaries with other women?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

NoChoice said:


> Does your husband's boundary issues detrimentally affect your marriage? Boundaries with other women?


No, not at all. Dug is the most trustworthy man I know.

It is more that he can be completely clueless about things like . . . the importance of doing something special for your wife's birthday, or not watching TV in the background while she enlists your help in disciplining the kids. 

Not that I am mentioning any specifics, of course.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

jld said:


> No, not at all. Dug is the most trustworthy man I know.
> 
> It is more that he can be completely clueless about things like . . . the importance of doing something special for your wife's birthday, or not watching TV in the background while she enlists your help in disciplining the kids.
> 
> Not that I am mentioning any specifics, of course.


Of course not. We all have strengths and it works quite well when they support our spouse in areas they may not be as strong in and when we benefit from their strength in areas that we lack strength in. Complimentary relationship dynamics.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Haha @Andy1001. That's what my H says when I gush about my love for him. In a very deadpan way. 

@jlg, I know exactly what you mean. All my H has to do is look at me with a twinkle in his eyes and I am done for. That man gets his way with everything. 

Just accept the fact that you love him and that he loves you and everything else is not that important in the greater scheme of life.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

brooklynAnn said:


> Haha @Andy1001. That's what my H says when I gush about my love for him. In a very deadpan way.
> 
> @jlg, I know exactly what you mean. All my H has to do is look at me with a twinkle in his eyes and I am done for. That man gets his way with everything.
> 
> Just accept the fact that you love him and that he loves you and everything else is not that important in the greater scheme of life.


I think that is probably it, Ann. I know his heart. For all his distractedness, and obliviousness, the man is an absolute gem. 

But sometimes he drives me to (temporary) despair!


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Before I remarried, I had a number of girl friends and one move-in relationship. It was with a high octane, high maintenance, blonde-haired, blue-eyed Italian-Hungarian New Jersey woman. 

When we were together, sparks and adrenaline flew....like driving a Ferrari 812 Superfast. And, the sex...we made love in every room and had sex in half of them including the swimming pool and my car. 

And, yet something was missing. It's that something you and your hubby have. It's rare and precious. Do all you can to build and sustain it. 

As for my current esposa, we're more like atoms occupying space near each other and sometimes our electrons touch. But, not often enough.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Most of this is determined by partner selection. If you marry a good person - they value good behavior - both yours and their own.

I do think - many folks really lose the thread when they get married. 

Polite fiction - is ok with distant relatives you rarely see - or the cashier at the grocery store. But it kills more marriages.....

And it kills them in this slow, often imperceptibly slow manner. 

Whereas saying what is true - with clearly positive intentions - generally makes the bond stronger. As does - responding with gratitude to being told the truth. 







jld said:


> I totally agree, MEM.
> 
> I read some of the advice given here to men about how to treat their wives, and I just shake my head. I think it would be much wiser for them to humble themselves and improve their own characters.
> 
> Their changed hearts, and subsequent changed behavior, could inspire great love and devotion in their wives.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

jld said:


> @turnera had a post recently about how you have to set boundaries with your husband and insist that he abide by them. Maybe I can find it.
> 
> Anyway, I read it and thought, "That would never work for me." And the reason is that I cave, every time, with my husband.


Maybe it's a matter of definition and perspective but I don't set boundaries on others, boundries define certain important limits of what I will tolerate. If you're caving on certain boundaries, maybe they weren't actually boundaries?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

23cm said:


> Before I remarried, I had a number of girl friends and one move-in relationship. It was with a high octane, high maintenance, blonde-haired, blue-eyed Italian-Hungarian New Jersey woman.
> 
> When we were together, sparks and adrenaline flew....like driving a Ferrari 812 Superfast. And, the sex...we made love in every room and had sex in half of them including the swimming pool and my car.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm not familiar with your story, 23cm, but I hope you two can improve things. Everyone should feel loved and connected in marriage.

Yes, we surely have that "thing," whatever it is called. Dug and I have to be together. We might exasperate each other at times, but we just belong together. 
@SimplyAmorous has a cartoon she sometimes posts of an old man and an old woman sitting on a park bench in the rain, mad at each other. The old man is still holding an umbrella over the old woman, however.

I smile every time I see that. His love and gentlemanly character supersede his frustration with her.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

MEM2020 said:


> Most of this is determined by partner selection. If you marry a good person - they value good behavior - both yours and their own.
> 
> I do think - many folks really lose the thread when they get married.
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh, MEM, I totally believe this. The more transparent and empathetic we can be in marriage, the closer we will feel to each other, and the stronger the bond.

I was so mad at one of my kids last night. Just could not believe he played his video game instead of chopping the vegetables like I asked.

Well, long and hot discussion later, it appeared I had not been as clear as I thought, and he agreed he should have just done it right away instead of waiting until the game was over. 

But the great thing is that, as always in our family, the issue is thoroughly discussed, everybody's feelings out on the table instead of hidden, every last thing hashed out until everybody feels at least a reasonable peace about it. We all get to be heard and considered.

I cannot live in a home without harmony. And harmony is only achieved at our house through complete transparency and empathy.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

23cm said:


> Before I remarried, I had a number of girl friends and one move-in relationship. It was with a high octane, high maintenance, blonde-haired, blue-eyed Italian-Hungarian New Jersey woman.
> 
> When we were together, sparks and adrenaline flew....like driving a Ferrari 812 Superfast. And, the sex...we made love in every room and had sex in half of them including the swimming pool and my car.
> 
> ...


Never trust an atom.
They make up everything.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Haiku said:


> Maybe it's a matter of definition and perspective but I don't set boundaries on others, boundries define certain important limits of what I will tolerate. If you're caving on certain boundaries, maybe they weren't actually boundaries?


Lol, Haiku. They were more like hopes.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's pretty simple. He's a good man and he meets your needs.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> It's pretty simple. He's a good man and he meets your needs.


Yes, it is probably just that simple.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

jld said:


> @SimplyAmorous has a cartoon she sometimes posts of an old man and an old woman sitting on a park bench in the rain, mad at each other. The old man is still holding an umbrella over the old woman, however.
> 
> I smile every time I see that. His love and gentlemanly character supersede his frustration with her.




Haven't seen the cartoon, but one of my fav jokes: 

An elderly couple is having dinner at the local tavern. The husband leans over and asks his wife, "Do you remember the first time we had sex together over sixty years ago? We went behind the tavern where you leaned against the back fence and I made love to you."

"Yes", she says, "I remember it well." "OK," he says, "How about taking a stroll around there again and we can do it for old time's sake?" "Oh Jim, you old devil, that sounds like a crazy, but good idea!"

A police officer sitting in the next booth heard their conversation and, having a chuckle, he thinks to himself, "I've got to see these two old-timers having sex against a fence. I'll just keep an eye on them so there's no trouble." So he follows them.

The elderly couple walks haltingly along, leaning on each other for support aided by walking sticks. Finally, they get to the back of the tavern and make their way to the fence.

The old lady lifts her skirt and the old man drops his trousers. As she leans against the fence, the old man moves in. Then suddenly they erupt into the most furious sex that the policeman has ever seen. This goes on for about ten minutes while both are making loud noises and moaning and screaming. Finally, they both collapse, panting on the ground.

The policeman is amazed. He thinks he has learned something about life and old age that he didn't know.

After about half an hour of lying on the ground recovering, the old couple struggle to their feet and put their clothes back on. The policeman, is still watching and thinks to himself, this is truly amazing, I've got to ask them what their secret is.

So, as the couple passes, he says to them, "Excuse me, but that was something else. You must've had a fantastic sex life together. Is there some sort of secret to this?" Shaking, the old man is barely able to reply, "Sixty years ago that wasn't an electric fence."


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

23cm said:


> Haven't seen the cartoon, but one of my fav jokes:
> 
> An elderly couple is having dinner at the local tavern. The husband leans over and asks his wife, "Do you remember the first time we had sex together over sixty years ago? We went behind the tavern where you leaned against the back fence and I made love to you."
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Love it!


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> Never trust an atom.
> They make up everything.


Atom 1: I lost my electron!
Atom 2: Are you positive?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

You guys are so cute with your little jokes! What a great addition to the thread!


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Polite deception is a term I used recently - in a thread where - the youngest kid was heading to school and the H was about to do the walk away spouse move. 

He came across as a very ego protective guy who wasn't really inclined towards looking at his own contribution to a really bad long term situation. 





jld said:


> Oh, my gosh, MEM, I totally believe this. The more transparent and empathetic we can be in marriage, the closer we will feel to each other, and the stronger the bond.
> 
> I was so mad at one of my kids last night. Just could not believe he played his video game instead of chopping the vegetables like I asked.
> 
> ...


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

I would make a chemistry joke too, but all the good ones argon.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

MEM2020 said:


> Polite deception is a term I used recently - in a thread where - the youngest kid was heading to school and the H was about to do the walk away spouse move.
> 
> He came across as *a very ego protective guy who wasn't really inclined towards looking at his own contribution* to a really bad long term situation.


I totally believe that, MEM.

And I bet if you tried to point that out, he became defensive.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

That's often the case, though this particular person simply avoided answering any difficult questions. 

Which wasn't a big surprise. 





jld said:


> I totally believe that, MEM.
> 
> And I bet if you tried to point that out, he became defensive.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

jld said:


> I don't know if any other ladies here feel this way, but I do.
> 
> My husband drives me crazy sometimes. Can just be absolutely clueless.
> 
> ...


*Easy problem, @jld ~ you love the guy, simply because he loves you!*


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

JLD,
Coming back to your initial theme: While simplistic - your situation is of a specific type. Which is that - you love Dug absolutely. His traits - what makes him him. Your frustrations - when they happen - are with how attentive he is - or individual choices he makes. This means it is fairly easy to address. 

That is massively different - than - a situation where someone's core self - is unappealing or doesn't inspire respect and love.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Right there with you on this one JLD.

I simply adore MrH, for me it isn't complex I simply adore him. He treats me well and is a good man. There is a list a mile long of positive things I can say about him which would end in the superficial stuff such as how damn sexy he is to me and what a great lover he is. But I put those things at the end of the list in this thread because it is who he is at his core that makes me gravitate to him.

Then there are the days I could happily hit him upside the head with a frypan.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> Right there with you on this one JLD.
> 
> I simply adore MrH, for me it isn't complex I simply adore him. He treats me well and is a good man. There is a list a mile long of positive things I can say about him which would end in the superficial stuff such as how damn sexy he is to me and what a great lover he is. But I put those things at the end of the list in this thread because it is who he is at his core that makes me gravitate to him.
> 
> Then there are the days I could happily hit him upside the head with a frypan.


In your own words does he make you feel "Stabby"😃😃😃


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> In your own words does he make you feel "Stabby"😃😃😃


lol oh yes he does. A man that evokes so much passion in me is a rare find >


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

MH,

This ability to differentiate between - core traits and specific actions - is necessary for a healthy intensely loving marriage. 

It is nice though - when you give and get the benefit of the doubt - prior to having full information.




MrsHolland said:


> Right there with you on this one JLD.
> 
> I simply adore MrH, for me it isn't complex I simply adore him. He treats me well and is a good man. There is a list a mile long of positive things I can say about him which would end in the superficial stuff such as how damn sexy he is to me and what a great lover he is. But I put those things at the end of the list in this thread because it is who he is at his core that makes me gravitate to him.
> 
> Then there are the days I could happily hit him upside the head with a frypan.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

MEM2020 said:


> MH,
> 
> This ability to differentiate between - core traits and specific actions - is necessary for a healthy intensely loving marriage.
> 
> *It is nice though - when you give and get the benefit of the doubt - prior to having full information.*


Sorry MEM I don't understand what you mean with the bolded.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Let's say MH2 does something that fits into a general pattern you aren't real fond of. 

Nicer to start out with an even toned question like: Why did you decide to do that?

Just saying that gives benefit of the doubt.

As opposed to: I hate it when you do xyz







MrsHolland said:


> Sorry MEM I don't understand what you mean with the bolded.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

MEM2020 said:


> Let's say MH2 does something that fits into a general pattern you aren't real fond of.
> 
> Nicer to start out with an even toned question like: Why did you decide to do that?
> 
> ...


OK I think I get it and have to claim guilt although these days I am more inclined to say "it hurts me when you do xyz". 

But given MrH does *wrong* (in my eyes) with no bad intent but simply through making a mistake it may be better to say "why did you decide to do that?"


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> Hey, I'm not familiar with your story, 23cm, but I hope you two can improve things. Everyone should feel loved and connected in marriage.
> 
> Yes, we surely have that "thing," whatever it is called. Dug and I have to be together. We might exasperate each other at times, but we just belong together.
> 
> ...


Here is it >> 








Yeah.. this is so my husband too.. ha ha 

I always end up feeling bad if I get mean with my husband....the vast majority of the time...it's more directed at the kids over him.. .like this morning...for the umpteenth time the youngest looses his glasses, just ready to get on the bus....then it sets me in a bad mood.. my husband sees I am moody... and this is our day together, till I leave for work...

Basically, he never deserves it... well a few times.. like when I set our "Spice Jar" on fire.. he deserved that one, for ignoring it for a year +.. . that meant something to me... darn him! ...Then one day I HAD IT [email protected]#$ ....it didn't help it was that time of the month... I unleashed alright ....probably got a little carried away.... but looking back.. it is kinda funny!.... the thing is, he always feels genuinely bad, torn up if I am hurting, he WANTS to make it right... always.....you can't help be "warmed" by that, gravitating to him.... but some things are still like "pulling teeth" ...so basically...he puts up with me and I put up with him... we'd both say "happily" though, and slap each other on the butt... 

So this feeling of deep appreciation is always there, it moves me towards him.. he is my greatest comfort, and passion.. even if he pisses me off now & then... what I always say is.. just makes for some good make up sex !


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I sure miss my husband.

He has been gone for nearly two weeks. Some of the kids and I decided to take a road trip for the last week of his absence. It has been fun, but I am ready to go home.

I committed to a sisters' weekend last weekend at the beginning of the trip. That is going to delay my return home for a day. Two sisters are flying in to where a third sister lives, and they can't wait to see my kids. It should be a good time.

But I miss my husband.

And he just found out he needs to go to Germany soon. 

So we will have one night and one morning together before I leave with some of the kids to go to my son's college orientation for a few days. And then, literally as we are driving home, my husband will be driving on the same road in the opposite direction to go to the office for a few days.

And then, the day he gets home, the kids and I will be driving to another family commitment. We will meet Dug at it the next day. A nephew is being ordained to the priesthood, something that has not happened in my family for at least 50 years.

And the day after that, Dug may be flying to Germany, missing my nephew's first Mass. We are both bummed about it. 

He is hoping the trip will be delayed a week. But several are going on this trip, so his influence on the timing will be limited.

I miss his reassuring presence. I can't wait to be with him again. He is definitely my safe place.

Nothing like absence to make the heart grow fonder, and to remind us how much we take for granted every day.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> Haha @Andy1001. That's what my H says when I gush about my love for him. In a very deadpan way.
> 
> @jlg, I know exactly what you mean. All my H has to do is look at me with a twinkle in his eyes and I am done for. That man gets his way with everything.
> 
> Just accept the fact that you love him and that he loves you and everything else is not that important in the greater scheme of life.


I know that one also, he just looks at me with a very sheepish grin and I cannot be angry anymore, but then that often leads to boundaries being crossed and issues not being dealt with the way they should or swept under the carpet. It used to work, that grin, a single flower, etc but I am no longer so taken in.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is it >>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really need to know two things.
What is a spice jar.I know what a spice rack is but I assume you are talking about something else if it could be repaired.
How in hell did you set it on fire.🌋🌋🌋


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Andy1001 said:


> I really need to know two things.
> What is a spice jar.I know what a spice rack is but I assume you are talking about something else if it could be repaired.
> How in hell did you set it on fire.������


I did a thread on that dang "Spice jar" here >>







... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...esire-foreplay-be4-foreplay-ideas-please.html

It was enclosed in glass.. and I set the thing on fire right in front of him! Then after I did that.. he wanted me to write them all out again.. I'm thinking what the hell for! ... I had them saved on my computer anyway ...still I was Happy he was UPSET about it...that he almost demanded I needed to write them again... 

It's just one of those things... because we get along so well... and I only have these random moments of getting REALLY pissed over something I want... he just forgets , sails along smoothly, and never gets around to putting some effort into something he's not got on his radar..... I have surpassed all his fantasies ...he has no need to put some snippets in there......

Let's just say... I am the harder to please, and more kinky. 

The sad thing is... I do lay it out there...just a little role playing would be great fun, ya know...seems too much to ask of him.. 

I have to remind myself that there are so many wonderful things about him, how he makes me feel, what he brings to my life ...there is passion (fighting, loving, making up.. doesn't matter)....that despite this small issue that has caused some heated contentions...still so much to be thankful for..


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I did a thread on that dang "Spice jar" here >>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have known lol.


----------



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> Ok. how much did you spend.




Omg that's funny. I called DH at work to tell him how much I love and miss him one time and that was his response 
I, too love my husband to the moon and back. He's not perfect, but neither am I. We r both madly in love with one another. Unless OPs DH isn't acting like a man head over heels for his wife I don't see an issue. Be in love!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> Never trust an atom.
> 
> They make up everything.




 I am prone to these science jokes. So glad my DH laughs even though I know damn well the lesser known physics topics he doesn't have a clue what I was talking about or why it was funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

MrsHolland said:


> Right there with you on this one JLD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think all wives want to bonk their DH over the head with a frypan at least once a week! If I have to tell DH to stop leaving his socks on the living room floor one more time I'm getting the cast iron out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Remee81 said:


> I think all wives want to bonk their DH over the head with a frypan at least once a week! If I have to tell DH to stop leaving his socks on the living room floor one more time I'm getting the cast iron out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be fair, if he has to listen to your terrible jokes then the least you can do is pick up his socks.
Hey! Maybe he laughed his socks off.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

jld said:


> I sure miss my husband.
> 
> He has been gone for nearly two weeks. Some of the kids and I decided to take a road trip for the last week of his absence. It has been fun, but I am ready to go home.
> 
> ...


That is a long time to be apart.I used to do crazy travelling but I stopped it a few years ago.I would hate to be away from my gf an our baby for such a long time,you must miss each other terribly.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> That is a long time to be apart.I used to do crazy travelling but I stopped it a few years ago.I would hate to be away from my gf an our baby for such a long time,you must miss each other terribly.


I certainly miss him. Can't tell you how many loving and frankly needy texts I have sent him the last few days.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

jld said:


> I certainly miss him. Can't tell you how many loving and frankly needy texts I have sent him the last few days.


Hopefully all this travel will be worth it career and financially wise.It's very difficult to turn down the money on offer when you travel as part of your job but it has to be weighed up against the loneliness suffered by both partners.I told a colleague a few years ago to quit his job because he was missing out on his young son growing up.The money was great but he was traveling for months at a time.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Hopefully all this travel will be worth it career and financially wise.It's very difficult to turn down the money on offer when you travel as part of your job but it has to be weighed up against the loneliness suffered by both partners.I told a colleague a few years ago to quit his job because he was missing out on his young son growing up.The money was great but he was traveling for months at a time.


Wow, months at a time would be a lot.

I will be okay. Sometimes it is good for us to be reminded of how much our spouses mean to us.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

jld said:


> Wow, months at a time would be a lot.
> 
> I will be okay. Sometimes it is good for us to be reminded of how much our spouses mean to us.


During my time amongst the employed I once went just over four hundred consecutive days away from base.(Munich).I had no apt or car but you know what the best thing was,I was paid for every hour.One hundred and sixty eight hours pay every week and every expense paid.
I would never do it again though.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> During my time amongst the employed I once went just over four hundred consecutive days away from base.(Munich).I had no apt or car but you know what the best thing was,I was paid for every hour.One hundred and sixty eight hours pay every week and every expense paid.
> I would never do it again though.


I don't think I will ever be able to relate to your wealth, Andy. Most of us in this world are just trying to survive economically.

This absence has not only been long, but even more challenging because I was away from home, too.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

jld said:


> I don't think I will ever be able to relate to your wealth, Andy. Most of us in this world are just trying to survive economically.
> 
> This absence has not only been long, but even more challenging because I was away from home, too.


I probably didn't get my point across too well in my last post.What I was trying to say is people can get sucked into constant travel if the money is good.I was a single man with no attachments at the time but I worked with married men and women who would be away from home for up to three months at a time.I can't get my head around military personnel who can be on deployment for years during a marriage,it has to put a strain on even the strongest relationship.
You and Dug don't have that problem anyway.You should take simply amorous advice and make a spice jar lol.I had never heard of that until yesterday and I think it's a great idea.😃😃😃


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> I probably didn't get my point across too well in my last post.What I was trying to say is people can get sucked into constant travel if the money is good.I was a single man with no attachments at the time but I worked with married men and women who would be away from home for up to three months at a time.I can't get my head around military personnel who can be on deployment for years during a marriage,it has to put a strain on even the strongest relationship.
> You and Dug don't have that problem anyway.You should take simply amorous advice and make a spice jar lol.I had never heard of that until yesterday and I think it's a great idea.😃😃😃


I understand that you have a lot of money, Andy. But I think that even if you did not, you would still be the same person, have the same values. 

Dug and I love each other very much, and enjoy being together. But even if we had to be apart for a long time, I do not think the strength of the marriage would be compromised. 

Our common values and commitment to our family, as well as to each other, are what hold us together.

I think the strength of our marriage makes it hard for me to understand a lot of the problems I read about on TAM.


----------

